# How to protect that recently evapo-rusted part from getting rusty again?



## kreika (Jul 4, 2018)

Hello and I am curious what people are using to protect their recently evapo-rusted parts from getting flash rust and re-rusting in general?

Also wondering if you guys have found evapo to be safe on painted finishes?


----------



## Greg Kozak (Jul 7, 2018)

I use Picklex 20.
And yes, Evapo Rust is safe on paint.


----------



## kreika (Jul 7, 2018)

Greg Kozak said:


> I use Picklex 20.
> And yes, Evapo Rust is safe on paint.




Thank you!!!


----------



## alecburns (Jul 12, 2018)

Back in the day I just used WD40, which worked alright. Now I use boiled linseed oil


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 27, 2018)

ACF50


----------

